# EVER SEEN A JAPANESE PAINTED BUTTON QUAIL?



## N2TORTS (Apr 18, 2010)

EVER SEEN A JAPANESE PAINTED BUTTON QUAIL?
I hatched several of these little guys .... super neato and very cool for "bottom " feeders in avairys that have " seed spill".


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 18, 2010)

*RE: EVER SEEN A JAP PAINTED BUTTON QUAIL?*

Oh I love baby pictures! Thanks Jeff..

Jeff, what does the 'J**' mean? Just wondering........Lol


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 19, 2010)

*RE: EVER SEEN A JAP PAINTED BUTTON QUAIL?*

We have been thinking about getting some sort of birds for outside. Maybe chickens, which we have had before, but wanted something different. Can they stay out year round in NJ with a "hen" house?


----------



## tortoiseguy65 (Apr 19, 2010)

*RE: EVER SEEN A JAP PAINTED BUTTON QUAIL?*

We used to raise these little guys. They are tons of fun. Hatchlings are about the size of a bumble bee. Very cute and they come in a large variety of color. They can't be raised outside where it gets cold at night. They are so small you would never find them letting them roam outdoors. They need to be treated more like a pet/caged bird and kept warm. We raised the babies in tubs that were kept at 90+ degrees till they feathered out. They do well as vacuum cleaners in flight cages as the pick up the seed that ends up on the floor of the cages. They don't do well at sitting on their own eggs. We incubated all of ours. They generally hatch at about 16 days at 99Degrees F. Their eggs come in a variety of color too. Lots of "crafters" use their eggs for various products too. Their eggs are edible as well and there are several recipes on line including pickled eggs.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 19, 2010)

*RE: EVER SEEN A JAP PAINTED BUTTON QUAIL?*

I used to raise these too, it is the funniest thing ever watching the teeny chicks dart around. They are no bigger than a quarter if you stood it up on edge.

I agree, these are more of an aviary or indoor pet. They are about 3 1/2" long as adults, and they live mainly on the ground. These aren't in the same league as chickens.

If you want something little and hardy and different, I suggest the Serema chicken. They are beautiful and exotic looking, but a bit more hardy than these guys.


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 19, 2010)

So thats a quail then!!

I was watching a UK programme called ''come dine with me''
and 2 people cooked quails eggs for their starters,, nd i was like what a quale..


now i know lol cute babies xx


----------



## terryo (Apr 19, 2010)

One of my son's had to do a science project and he had to make his own incubator and hatch an egg. Chicken, duck, or quail. We got 12 quail eggs, and only one hatched. It was so little and so cute. We had him for a long time and he was the sweetest little thing. He was all brown, and not as pretty as yours.


----------

